# Marry in the US



## lovemyUKSA (Jul 7, 2010)

My love from the UK is here on the VWP and we want to marry... hes been here for two months and want to know if we do get married will he have to return... I seen something in an immigration book at Barnes and Noble that said he would be able to stay but I would rather have input that people have went through personally.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

My impression was that you can do it, but there's a risk that he might not be able to change his status, and if that happens he'd have to return to the UK to file the paperwork from there. I don't know how often it happens though, but it's the reason why I'm not taking that risk myself


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lovemyUKSA said:


> My love from the UK is here on the VWP and we want to marry... hes been here for two months and want to know if we do get married will he have to return... I seen something in an immigration book at Barnes and Noble that said he would be able to stay but I would rather have input that people have went through personally.


He can return and process it abroad (whether you marry now or later) OR you can marry now and he can adjust status.

For the latter, it's best that he can answer no to all these questions:
* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere?
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease?
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder?
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US?
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature? 
In addition, you need to meet the financial requirements and it is far better if you are married, you file the forms, and those forms are received by USCIS *BEFORE* his I-94W expires. This method is more problematic than returning home. It doesn't go wrong too often, but when it does it can be the end of the road.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The approved method is you file for a fiancee visa or a spousal visa 
while he is in his own country
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/New Stru.../Resources-3rd level/How Do I Guides/A2en.pdf


----------



## lovemyUKSA (Jul 7, 2010)

Fatbrit the answer to those questions is NO!....

I have heard that it is not good to send them back after you marry.. so i was wondering what would happen...

if he goes home and petitions from there how long is the timeline... my friend has been going through that for a year and hasnt had any updates...

we have co sponsers willing to help.


----------

